# thoughts on rigging a micro skiff



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

im sure there are a lot of guys out there like me i thought i would pass this along. i fish a lot by myself and in small back lakes where i don't need or want to trash my 22ft bayboat or rack up hours on my 250 running about places like clearlake. where its get on plain and run 5 min and burn a lot of fuel. so i bought a micro poling skiff that im going to rig out myself just to give me a fun project to play with. the boat i bought is a ipb 14 and i haven't seen it yet but it looks like a sweet little boat and talked to a few guys about them on microskiff.com and all the guys that had one or saw one in person said it was a sweet little skiff, and priced well for the hull and trailer its only like 3500$ add a poling platform and its like 4000$. so what do you guys think i should rig it out with, its rated for a 25hp never had a tiller motor so i know nothing about them but im leaning yamaha or suzuki for all i have read now out of that i need ideas on how to rig it out things i might need that i haven't thought of.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Cool! I like that idea for the same reasons you mentioned. I've been thinking about buying a little boat to fish close to the house.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

I've thought about this exact thing before.

I would get the smallest trolling motor 12v for sure, GPS/Depthfinder, poling platform with a stake pole sleeve and rod holders, a pushpole/stake pole, ice chest holder with GPS mount, ice chest (a light one) with seat cushion, and a jackplate (TsG out of Florida http://www.tom.research.ucf.edu/TG1.pdf ) They make an electric one for small motors


----------



## TM Christopher (Feb 8, 2013)

I have an IPB 16. I though I was the only one in Texas with one. I love mine. After poling around and sight casting, I will never wade again. Runs & floats real shallow and sips the fuel.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

I placed my order a month ago and the boat is post to be getting sprayed this week. So what I plain to do is a 12v tm maybe a 24 only because I don't really fish super skinny water but idn yet. I have a x28 and a x27 the are going on it and going to make a live well in the back deck and since most 20 and 25 hp motors not have trim and tilt I was thinking that over a standard jack plate


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I have 25 hp Honda. It has been great. 4 stroke sips the gas and its pretty fast, pushing my 1448 about 28-29 consistently 1 person. 
Before that we ran a 4 stroke Yamaha 25. It used a little more gas but was good. Not as quiet as the Honda. Before that we had a merc 25 2 stroke. It wasn't near as quiet or fuel efficient but was a little lighter, not that it made a difference though since we normally had 3 people 6 doz decoys and 2 dogs... Lol
Buying again, I would go with the Honda. 

I wouldn't put a trolling motor on it personally, especially if your motor is electric start. Pull start it would be fine since you will need a battery anyways for all of you electronics, lights, GPS, etc and it won't matter if you drain the battery chasing fish.


----------



## How I roll (Jan 23, 2007)

Sweet. I have thought the same thing. Check out microskiff.com. Hundreds of pages of ideas and info. Please keep us posted as to how it works for you here in Texas. Most of the guys on that boards run them in Fla.


----------



## How I roll (Jan 23, 2007)

Sorry, see you were on microskiff.com. I think my ipad mini may be too mini sometimes. Fun looking boat.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

I would go with a 25hp E-Tec with tilt and trim and a TH Marine Atlas Micro Jacker.


----------



## LandsEnd (Feb 17, 2013)

Check out the new micro anchor from,power pole. Perfect for a skiff. Available in 2014.
DO


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

X2 on the a mini jackplate and a micro power pole


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I have an 18ft skiff with a 90 tohatsu. Love that tohatsu....I have a 55# trolling motor, two depthfinder/GPS, livewell aerator, running lights, jack plate, two LED flounder bars up front, radio, 12 volt socket. All on ONE BATTERY!. I can flounder gig for 6 hours or so then trolling motor for 6 hours or so and it all works just fine. Just make sure you have everything you need to pull start just in case. I have never had to pull start mine in over a year. I use a cooler as a seat/livewell and one up front for ice/fish/beer. I can put either cooler on front or back deck for elevated platform. No powerpole just shallow water anchors front and back I can stab my push pole through. Everything with super light weight and simplicity in mind. Do some searches for my posts and you can see more. I fish by myself or with one other mostly in the same places you describe. Sips the fuel. I can fish alllllll day all up and down west bay or up and down lake Conroe etc and have never burned more than 7-8 gallons.


----------



## Navybill (Jul 26, 2012)

I've had Suzuki's and Yamaha's most of my life. (49) I would lean toward the Suzuki. They are so quiet you have to put your hand on them to tell if they are still on and they sip gas. Get a 16 ft stiffy pole. I would not invest in a trolling motor for that size boat. You will want that front deck clear for casting. For comfort add a small helm. That tiller gets old real fast. You can do a small helm for a reasonable amount of money. Just a few thoughts to get you started! Enjoy the build!:brew:


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Navybill said:


> I've had Suzuki's and Yamaha's most of my life. (49) I would lean toward the Suzuki. They are so quiet you have to put your hand on them to tell if they are still on and they sip gas. Get a 16 ft stiffy pole. I would not invest in a trolling motor for that size boat. You will want that front deck clear for casting. For comfort add a small helm. That tiller gets old real fast. You can do a small helm for a reasonable amount of money. Just a few thoughts to get you started! Enjoy the build!:brew:


Just an FYI, suzukis start at 40 hp. Ops boat is rated for 25.

Cody C


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

just saying...


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Did you talk to them about putting a tunnel in it? I think I'm going to order one of their 16' skiffs with a tunnel and a rolled edge for a sight casting boat for charters. Poling my 21' shallow sport with 4 people on it is a pain.


----------



## Navybill (Jul 26, 2012)

basscat114 said:


> View attachment 641130
> 
> just saying...


Thanks Basscat114! Thought maybe I was just dreaming! A picture's worth a thousand words!


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

I didn't he told me it will run under a foot and I really never fish that shallow. I just want it for small back lakes and night fishing so I don't have to clean a 22ft boat at 4 in the morning. 

I don't really no what his point was saying they don't build them. I guess everyone knows everything around here but you are right. Not only do they not stop at 40hp but they build a 2.5, 4, 6, 9.9, 15, 20, and a 25 hp. I guess he just didn't look or wanted to be a dick


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

basscat114 said:


> I didn't he told me it will run under a foot and I really never fish that shallow. I just want it for small back lakes and night fishing so I don't have to clean a 22ft boat at 4 in the morning.
> 
> I don't really no what his point was saying they don't build them. I guess everyone knows everything around here but you are right. Not only do they not stop at 40hp but they build a 2.5, 4, 6, 9.9, 15, 20, and a 25 hp. I guess he just didn't look or wanted to be a dick


Haha. Definitely was wrong on that one. It was late and I thought I'd look it up. Pulled up suzukimarine and saw this






and went with it. Now I see they have small motors. Wasn't trying to be a dick lol.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I have an 18' TPS. You want that boat as light as possible. Go with the motor that is the lightest, small battery. Lifeline makes a 12v batt that weighs about 15 lbs. it's designed for poling skiffs. 

If you want a TM, 12v is all you need. My boat is 50% heavier that yours and my 12v MK will leave a wake at full power. I can outrun a 22' standard bay boat wit a 36v. A 24v would get that boat on plane. Again, weight is the whole deal with these boats. Keep it as light as possible. 

You are going to love that boat.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

Will be driving to Florida Tuesday to pick it up if the boats ready!! I have one guy that wants to look at it after I get it back. So if anyone else wants to see it let me know won't be ready for a few weeks to fish.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey good luck with the new boat. I have an Ankona SUV 17' on order to be completed sometime this fall. Can't wait and I know you can't either.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

I looked at the SUV 14 and it was between that and the ipb and I just liked the hull better on the ipb 14 but both are highly thought of on micro skiff the other boat I liked was the boggy creek f15 bullet with a 60 or a 90 etec if I had 15k to spend I would have bought one but I have my bay boat and don't need that much of a little boat. Would have been cool little rig tho


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

Just picked up the little boat 14 hours back to Texas.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

nice looks good! should be a blast to fish out of.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

That thing is sweet.I like that color


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Your going to have blast in that boat

Micro's are awesome

I absolutely love my East Cape Fury!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

I would love to get a ecc. I have been on a fury and what what they are made to do its top notch if Kevin made a 20ft flats boat like the vhp vantage rated for a 250/300 it would be my next boat. But even the 175 vhp is in my wheel house But I have the big boy toy this is be all about fun and getting back to just going fishing and most of all not having to clean a 22ft beast every time , a good quick wash / flush and I'm done. 

But for the money this is a hard to beat little skiff and a great starter boat. It coming down to a 25 yam or 25 etec and a 12 v trolling motor


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

That skiff is sweet!


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice bote. Do a lot of playing in not much water.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

basscat114 said:


> I would love to get a ecc. I have been on a fury and what what they are made to do its top notch if Kevin made a 20ft flats boat like the vhp vantage rated for a 250/300 it would be my next boat. But even the 175 vhp is in my wheel house But I have the big boy toy this is be all about fun and getting back to just going fishing and most of all not having to clean a 22ft beast every time , a good quick wash / flush and I'm done.
> 
> But for the money this is a hard to beat little skiff and a great starter boat. It coming down to a 25 yam or 25 etec and a 12 v trolling motor


Go with the E-tec its a bad arse engine. You wont be disappointed bro. Love mine super quiet and powerful.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

I have had a few they where good motors to me but I have blown a few to many L2 lower units


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I'd go with the Yammie. It's lighter IIRC. I have a 60 etec on my B2 and it is a great motor, but a little too heavy IMO.

Fantastice little skiff you got.


----------



## frankcr (Aug 8, 2013)

Tohatsu, Nisson, Mercury, same engine available with power trim and tilt, 3 cylinder and starts with or without a battery. Any of the engines mentioned will do the job for you, so you are in the catbird seat.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

"a 25hp never had a tiller motor so i know nothing about them"

Ya push the tiller the opposite way you want to go, when in forward gear!! LOL

Just kidding.....nice rig.

Later
R3F


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

Can Mercury mechanics do warranty/work on the Tohatsu motors? They are fuel injected 2 cycles?


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

Found a sweet deal on a Yamaha 25 and she's on the way.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Can't beat a small yamaha.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)




----------



## wwl (Oct 25, 2008)

Very pretty little boat - I look forward to seeing you out on the bay.


----------



## mnormand (Jun 17, 2013)

Man I can't quit looking at the pic at the gas station! Sweet!

Been following the IPBs at microskiff and love em. Just sold my Hobie Revo3 yak tonight so trying to decide on next rig, besides other yaks and big skiff I have now.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

Sweet rig! IPB's are a steal. Are you going to put a manual jackplate on?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

what about a little 40 hp jet motor on it? skinnier than prop


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

I am going to put a jackplate on it and the boat is only rated for a 25 and that's on the heavy end of what it can Handel. But I got the trolling motor mounted so come on Yamaha she's ready to get wet


----------



## mfwhite60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*microskiff website*

microskiff.com is a great website and has a thread on owner builds...


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

I'm on that form too alot of smart guys over there but I got the Yamaha today!!! Going to see Ted nugent play tonight so ill have to wait to get it rigged up untell I get back from a trip I'm leaving for tomarrow. But here she is


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

Awesome looking boat! Congrats. 


Is it just me or is the fish finder in an akward position? while driving the tiller it seems to me you would have to look over your shoulder at it. Maybe not, I would have to sit in it to see it. I guess it may be because when i was growing up, my dad a had a john boat with a 25 hp suk. (man, that thing could fly), but when i drove it i had one leg behind the bench and one leg forward. With that type position the fishfinder would be at my back.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Man can't wait to see more pics and a video of it running. I think I'll be picking up an ipb 16 in the next year or so


----------



## Outrigger1146 (May 16, 2013)

Do they only make an IPB 16'? A light weight 18 would be sweet just a little more fishing room. Just Wondered?!?


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

nah, from what I understand they make a 14, 16, and a 15 (which is new)


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

They are also coming out with an 18 I think


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

Took the little rig last night and it had some fun and am happy over all with am braking the motor in and stopped to fish in clear lake and had a big friend come eat my fish






he was 8 or 9 feet long but ill get a vid of the little boat running next time


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

had a few guys ask how it sits in the water


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

That is sweet man! My uncle had a decked out skeeter that he used in tourneys and kept in the garage. He sold it and got a 17ft. Aluminum tunnel with a tiller. Said he feels like a kid again. Fun stuff.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Have you ever thought about a 30 hp yamaha jet drive, I have one on my john boat. It has a longer tiller and the shifter is on the tiller and it has a dead man cable that goes around your wrist. It runs in really skinny water to, you can get a electric start one to. Mine has the boss to put a starter on mine, I am thinking about getting one. The older I get the more I hate having to pull the rope to start it, it starts on the first or second pull though most times. You can buy the jet foot for that motor and have the best of both worlds, they are not hard to change back to prop or jet.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

I have a decked out year old basscat bay boat and I think this a fun boat but I do miss my 250 when in this lol but I don't fish real shallow so I not going to put a jet but it would work good I bet


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Sweet little boat, would love to fish outta one of them way back in a marsh.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Basscat do you have any speed #s yet?


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

It runs 27 with the stock pitch prop (10.5) I'm going to order a 12 pitch and try that. I do think it has a few more mph left in it. It also porpoises so I'm going to put a trim n tilt or tabs on it but still thinking about what would be a best fix for that on this small hull


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Do you have a weight on it? 

Was it 4k with a trailer or just the hull?


----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)

basscat114 said:


> It runs 27 with the stock pitch prop (10.5) I'm going to order a 12 pitch and try that. I do think it has a few more mph left in it. It also porpoises so I'm going to put a trim n tilt or tabs on it but still thinking about what would be a best fix for that on this small hull


Congrats on the new skiff!

Most of your weight is aft of mid-ships. If there was a way to rig the fuel tank in the bow, it would help balance out your skiff. I have a 17ft Sundancer, technical poling skiff, and the fuel tank is forward as well as one live well. It makes a lot of difference with the ride. Had you not mounted a trolling motor on the front casting deck, the porpoise effect would be even more noticeable.

You may need to experiment with various down trim settings on the engine and adjust throttle speeds to find the best to control it. Also may need to check motor height. Did you get the 20" shaft or 15" shaft on the Yammy?

Balancing her out will greatly help. Have someone else ride to simulate additional weight forward to see if that helps. Add a Yeti 45, if you want an elevated casting deck, this too will help counter porpoising somewhat.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

I went with th 15 in Yamaha and I think I'm going to put trim and tilt and if I still need tabs ill add them next and maybe move the starting battery up front as well. Still learning day by day


----------

